# Looking for furry vocalists for a BIG project!



## Gaybriel (Sep 19, 2009)

So, here's my idea.







I want to put together a furry version of Razia's Shadow: A Musical, by Thomas Dutton. The many different characters make up the different songs together, with a *Narrator* in every single track. Here's a brief plot of the album -

The musical begins with an overture sung by *Ahrima* and a character named *O The Scientist*, a wise prophet ('Genesis). The two go back and forth on the creation of the world we are about to embark in, and the Narrator leads us into the second track and explains that *Ahrima* is a frustrated young man with a gift that no one seems to notice. His friend, *Nidria*, is the only one he confides in, and they fall in love. She can see his gift, too, and urges that he be patient ('The Missing Piece').

*Ahrima* boosts his confidence as he works with the people to build and hang special lamps to signify the hard work and labor of the people ('Life Is Looking Up,') but when he is once again ignored by both the people and *O The Scientist*, he storms off and hides in a patch of darkness. A spider named *Barayas* confronts him ('The Spider And The Lamps') and builds up enough of his frustration and rage in order to make him tear down the lamps and burn the community they live in. A figure of authority named *Toba The Tura* banishes *Ahrima* ('Toba The Tura'), and a wall is built around the darkness *Ahrima* has created, and he is sen to live in his destruction. An oracle named *Gargul* foretells of a future in which two young lovers will reunite the divided world ('The Oracle.')

A hundred years later ('A Minute-Long, Hundred-Year Intermission'), the *Narrator* introduces two young brothers - *Adakias* and *Pallis*. The two are sons of royalty in the Dark, but *Pallis* is the heir to the throne, leaving *Adakias* with dreams of escaping the safety of his home and forseeking the prophecy they had heard as children. He is laughed at by a mob of people headed by *Sangara*, ('The Exit,') and, after an argument with his brother, escapes to the light, disguised as a citizen. 

There, he meets and falls in love with *Princess Anhura*. The two plan a future together ('It's True Love') in a picture perfect day. But they first need the approval of her father, *King Malka* ('Meet The King.') He refuses to have the two wed, but they do so in secrecy. *Nidria* soon grows sick, and the two go to see 'a specialist' *Adakias* knows of. They must cross a ominous lake, guided by boat by *The Bawaba Brothers* ('Holy The Sea,') where it is explained that Ahrima is really Adakias' ancestor, and that he was right all along in fore seeking the prophecy. 

As they arrive at the specialist, *Doctor Dumaya's*, hut, the creepy old man cures *Nidria* in exchange for making her his slave specifically for his pleasure ('Doctor Doctor). As *Nidria* is cured, *Pallis* barges in, having followed them the whole time, and attempts to kill *Nidria*, but *Adakias* takes her place and is stabbed instead ('The End And The Beginning'). After a brief altercation and a final climactic moment, *Adakias* dies, and the Narrator ends the album on a positive note.

I tried summarizing the plot as best as I could, but who would be interested in something like this? I have purchased an instrumental version of the musical, so whoever would be playing each specific part could overlap their vocals and I could mix mine in as best as I could.

The characters not taken yet are as follows:

The Narrator
Anhura
Nidria
The Bawaba Brothers
King Balka
Sangara
Pallis
Gargul The Oracle
Toba The Tura

You can hear most of the tracks on YouTube, as well as imeem and other sites.


----------



## Scautty (Sep 19, 2009)

It sounds interesting. I'm going to look up some of those songs.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 19, 2009)

So I just threw one of the tracks that Ahrima does by himself, 'Life Is Looking Up.' This is a definite WIP, just to give the idea of what most tracks will sound like.

Life Is Looking Up.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd be interested!
My voice is decent, but cannot sustain long notes, or go too high or low.

I would love to do it, but I don't really know what I could be of use to.
I looked up a few songs, and I *could* do O The Doctor, but if anyone else would like to, I'll hand it over for something different.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 19, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I'd be interested!
> My voice is decent, but cannot sustain long notes, or go too high or low.
> 
> I would love to do it, but I don't really know what I could be of use to.
> I looked up a few songs, and I *could* do O The Doctor, but if anyone else would like to, I'll hand it over for something different.



You mean O The Scientist? Send me an audition clip at ithinkitsrad@gmail.com


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> You mean O The Scientist? Send me an audition clip at ithinkitsrad@gmail.com


Ti's what I mean.

Any specific song you want me to do?  If not, do you want it from the musical?


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 19, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Ti's what I mean.
> 
> Any specific song you want me to do?  If not, do you want it from the musical?



Genesis would be good. Just so I know you can do the song. As much as little as you'd like.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> Genesis would be good. Just so I know you can do the song. As much as little as you'd like.


In literally... four hours, I'll have it for you.
Sorry it's so late, but I shouldn't be on at the moment, as is.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 19, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> In literally... four hours, I'll have it for you.
> Sorry it's so late, but I shouldn't be on at the moment, as is.



Sounds good~! ^^


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

My audition has been sent.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 19, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> My audition has been sent.



Repliededed.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm recording all my parts in the songs today. We still need to cast a bunch of parts, but I'd like to get the word out about this project, so please pass this word on to anyone who might be interested in partaking this~

Here we go. <3


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 21, 2009)

Updated the first post and wrote a journal on my FA  to promote awareness. Spread The Word~!


----------



## Scautty (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay, haha, sorry I haven't been on in awhile. 

I posted on your journal my questionable audition spots. I'm learning the songs now so I can record ASAP and send you my best I can do.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 21, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> So I just threw one of the tracks that Ahrima does by himself, 'Life Is Looking Up.' This is a definite WIP, just to give the idea of what most tracks will sound like.
> 
> Life Is Looking Up.



*listens*  God gods man!   You sang this?  Incredible!

Honestly, If I knew that some of the kids from my college's musical theatre classes were furries, I'd pass this on to them.  You'd definately have takers.  I'm going to give the tracks a listen and see if I can fill one of the parts.  I'm definitely interested in the role of the Narrator if you're not particular on whether a guy or a girl plays it.   I've done choral work for nearly 20 years, but it's been a bit so let me dust off my vocal chords and I'll get back to you *G*


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 21, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *listens*  God gods man!   You sang this?  Incredible!
> 
> Honestly, If I knew that some of the kids from my college's musical theatre classes were furries, I'd pass this on to them.  You'd definately have takers.  I'm going to give the tracks a listen and see if I can fill one of the parts.  I'm definitely interested in the role of the Narrator if you're not particular on whether a guy or a girl plays it.   I've done choral work for nearly 20 years, but it's been a bit so let me dust off my vocal chords and I'll get back to you *G*



That'd be great. We still need an Anhura and Nidria, if you're interested in either of those.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 22, 2009)

Updated my journal with more new info. If you wanna get involved with the project or are simply curious to see how it's ending up, watch my FA page and you'll get all the info!


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 23, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> Updated my journal with more new info. If you wanna get involved with the project or are simply curious to see how it's ending up, watch my FA page and you'll get all the info!



I'm actually going to have to back out of this one Gaybriel.  I'm not even touching my own projects right now due to health reasons,  which means I might not be the best pick right not.  I thought I'd let you know if you were waiting on me.   sorry


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 23, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I'm actually going to have to back out of this one Gaybriel.  I'm not even touching my own projects right now due to health reasons,  which means I might not be the best pick right not.  I thought I'd let you know if you were waiting on me.   sorry



Not a problem. <3


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 24, 2009)

New update on my FA page!


----------



## Lillica (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm interested, I'm a soprano and but also do alto.  You tell me what you think I'd be best suited for.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 29, 2009)

Lillica said:


> I'm interested, I'm a soprano and but also do alto.  You tell me what you think I'd be best suited for.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU1lC-MvxiU

This is currently the role that has no takers. As you can tell, it's a guy singing, but this can easily be a female vocalist if given the right treatment. Definetely lower alto stuff. I'd allow you to play around with harmonies, layering octaves, to make it musically interesting rather than just whipping off a one take effort.

You interested?


----------



## Lillica (Sep 30, 2009)

I still haven't had a chance to look at it, should have time Friday.  I might be able to work a little bit with it if it's too low, but I should be able to manage.  I'll get back to you, OR shoot me an IM sometime


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> So I just threw one of the tracks that Ahrima does by himself, 'Life Is Looking Up.' This is a definite WIP, just to give the idea of what most tracks will sound like.
> 
> Life Is Looking Up.



Daaaaamn. You have a great voice.

I'm not a great vocalist by any technical means, just for what I hope to do once I'm good enough with guitar for my own work, heheh. I'd be interested if I did have that vocal range and ability.


----------



## Gaybriel (Oct 2, 2009)

Lillica said:


> I still haven't had a chance to look at it, should have time Friday.  I might be able to work a little bit with it if it's too low, but I should be able to manage.  I'll get back to you, OR shoot me an IM sometime



I'll IM you soon. :3


----------

